# The insane poster is back!



## xoot (Apr 17, 2002)

Just wanna let everyone know that the insane posting of mine will be back... NOW!

There have been some reactions to this:



> _At irc.press3.com..._
> *ksuther:* oh god no
> ***ksuther hides


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 17, 2002)

SHUT UP!


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 17, 2002)

Lessthanmighty: *plonk*

xoot:  As long as you are posting relevant/thoughtful replies, I can't see how anyone might be upset.  It's when you start posting one word replies or starting pointless threads that I think people get annoyed.


----------



## xoot (Apr 17, 2002)

One word replies are faster to post! 

P.S.:I will not post one word replies, only pointless threads.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 17, 2002)

xoot: your crazy....


----------



## xoot (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *xoot: your crazy....
> 
> *



Wow! It took you *that* long to realize it?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 17, 2002)

please don't xoot... you'll make me block you, even though i don't want to....


----------



## xoot (Apr 17, 2002)

I am insane again because a few people (nkuvu, ksuther) have been picking up their pace. If they stop, I will stop (not meaning that they should stop now).


----------



## sithious (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *I am insane again because a few people (nkuvu, ksuther) have been picking up their pace. If they stop, I will stop (not meaning that they should stop now). *



er, what exactly are you on about?  picking up their pace? huh?


----------



## xoot (Apr 17, 2002)

Yes, I am picking up my pace. I really want to have a congrats thread soon.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 17, 2002)

I have not been picking up my pace!  I've just noticed that I am posting a lot and said something about it.  I've been posting at a pretty consistent pace since I got here.


----------



## Valrus (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *xoot: your crazy....
> *



Awww geez, that should be "you're." It's the condensed form of "you are."
Sorry. Use of the wrong "your" is a pet peeve of mine.



> _Originally posted by xoot_
> *Yes, I am picking up my pace. I really want to have a congrats thread soon.*



I don't know that congrats threads are based only on quantity. By which I mean, if you're so... um... "insane" that, for example, BlingBling ends up blocking you, well, you may want to reconsider posting just for the sake of posting. Especially starting new threads.

-the valrus


----------



## xoot (Apr 17, 2002)

But this insaneness happens is when I rate quality and quantity the same. I do not end up posting as much as I did when I rated quantity wayyyyy over quality (insaneness^2), but still, I post a lot.

My post count increased by 20 posts today


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 17, 2002)

sorry xoot, but i'm gonna have to block you... i don't want to read posts by people who are just in it for the "Congrats Thread Award"

those who receive awards like that are destined for greatness, not the "posters semi-anonymous" thread


----------



## sithious (Apr 17, 2002)

wtf? post counts are completely and utterly unimportant. posting like crazy  will get you blocked by people or maybe even banned in the long run, and i doubt you're going to rise terribly in peoples esteem by posting pointless crud like this, especially in a new thread. if you want a congrats thread, be a useful and friendly member of the community and post when it makes sense...
all this post-counting rubbish escapes me. maybe i'm too old for this kind of idiocy... i just couldn't care less about how much your post count increased on any given day. this is a tech forum, not a posting competition. grow up and get a life.
<end of rant>


----------



## googolplex (Apr 17, 2002)

valrus. Sorry I meant you're ...


----------



## Valrus (Apr 17, 2002)

It's all good, xelplogoog.
Hah! It's backwards! Oh, boy!

-the valrus


----------



## themacko (Apr 17, 2002)

Just don't let your random (and mostly useless) posts spread into other forums that are meant to help people.  I don't want to wade through hundreds of lame replies just because someone wants to jump their post-count up...


----------



## xoot (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm not gonna post one word posts or pointless threads anymore! Don't block me! Why aren't you blocking ksuther and nkuvu then? They are increasing their pace, and i'm increasing mine with them.


----------



## sithious (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *They are increasing their pace, and i'm increasing mine with them. *



increasing what pace? THIS IS NOT A COMPETITION!!!!!!! argh.   where is racerX when you need him?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 17, 2002)

they usually have more intriguing posts than you xoot... plus they're not in it because they gotta keep up with eachother... the forums are not a place for you to brag about your post count... they really don't matter here... you PURPOSELY increase your post count for the small fact that they seem to be posting more and more each day..


----------



## googolplex (Apr 17, 2002)

xoot, don't compare yourself to others. It wont get you anywhere. I understand the occasional pointless post, because I do them too but we should all try and stay on topic often. Oh and btw I dont consider sarcastic or funny one line posts to be pointless.

Valrus, yes it is backwards. I need to put something different there. I just didn't have any ideas so I put xelplogoog


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 17, 2002)

For the record (and this is the last post for me in this thread) I would be perfectly happy if Admin (or some other moderator) reset my post count to 0.  Just don't remove my avatar, please.

And I don't consider one line posts to be completely pointless _if they are funny or otherwise appropriate_.    One word posts just to increase your post count are what I was referring to...


----------



## xoot (Apr 18, 2002)

Ok, I will not be insane anymore.


----------

